# Seminars



## kenpotroop (Jan 15, 2007)

Does anyone know if there are any Kenpo Seminars coming to Washington State this year and if so who and where.


----------



## Blindside (Jan 15, 2007)

Can you make it over to the west side (SeaTac)?

http://www.pokk.org/2007 Camp Reg.htm


----------



## kenpotroop (Jan 15, 2007)

I can whats up?


----------



## Blindside (Jan 16, 2007)

Pssst, look at the link.


----------



## kenpotroop (Jan 17, 2007)

oh ya


----------



## holger_danske (Jan 23, 2007)

kenpotroop said:


> Does anyone know if there are any Kenpo Seminars coming to Washington State this year and if so who and where.



Since you're in Spokane, you prbly already know about Skip Hancock's  Gathering
http://gatheringcentral.com/


----------

